# Bear Mount Cleaning



## Bowtech_MI (Feb 20, 2007)

I just use a lightly damp soft cloth to wipe the dust from my mounts.


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*slice of bread*

works very well. makes them shine


----------

